

A visualization of Kickstarter using a video game engine (Unity 3D) - neight
http://www.4firstnames.com/2013/07/08/kickstarter-data-project/

======
cgshaw
That is a great visualization. Interesting and yet really just confirms the
distribution that I would assume.

On the visualization itself, I think the color choices could be optimized a
bit. The gold on black is difficult. If you could make the contrast better,
it'd be easier to read.

The guitar playing is gimmicky, but these guys obviously have some skill. Nice
work.

~~~
nordicnomad82
I kind of liked the guitar schtick. Better than a laser pointer or pp slides,
IMO.

The overall data spread is about what you'd expect, but I think the real value
of something like this comes at analyzing how the bigger successful outliers
are different from the mean average project as well as those that weren't
successful.

------
leeoniya
not being familiar with python or django, i'm curious why writing a scraper
would require an mvc framework.

~~~
neight
It's complete overkill. I didn't find an Active Record library for python, and
figured knowing django better wouldn't be bad.

